# The REAL reason Rolls doesn't work a corporate job anymore!



## jodief100 (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## elevan (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 2, 2011)

That was good.


----------



## redtailgal (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## TTs Chicks (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 4, 2011)

that is tooooooooooooooooo funny !!!!


----------



## currycomb (Dec 4, 2011)

uh, i did take a newborn goat to work one day. wasn't doing good with mom, so me and some colostrum went with the kid to work. i was working in a bank at the time. thankfully all my co-workers were okay with it. checked on her everytime they went to ladies room (seems like a lot of "breaks that day)


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## that's*satyrical (Dec 4, 2011)

good one.


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 5, 2011)

The couple times I did take kids w/ me to work at my old job, all the office ladies were just goo-goo over them.  
And yes, lots of potty breaks from the employees, lol (my office was next to the bathroom).


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Dec 6, 2011)

That is hilarious! Thanks for sharing!


----------

